
Tesla Unveils Its New Line of Camouflaged Solar Panels - dsr12
https://www.wired.com/2016/10/tesla-unveils-new-line-camouflaged-solar-panels/
======
dsr12
Elon Musk: "Should mention that the Tesla solar roof is robust against any
weather, incl heavy hail. Also, higher insulating value than a standard roof."

\--
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/792213393943826432](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/792213393943826432)

------
yellowapple
"It needs to be beautiful, affordable, and seamlessly integrated. If all of
those things are true, why would you go any other direction?"

I'm pretty sure only two of those things are true at best. I can't even begin
to fathom the cost of the shingles themselves compared to ordinary shingles,
let alone the installation costs of setting up a bunch of tiny solar panels.

------
dsr12
Elon Musk: "Solar glass tiles can also incorporate heating elements, like rear
defroster on a car, to clear roof of snow and keep generating energy"

\--
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/792218248917811204](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/792218248917811204)

